

Is a Climate Disaster Inevitable? - claywm
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/18/opinion/sunday/is-a-climate-disaster-inevitable.html?action=click&pgtype=Homepage&region=CColumn&module=MostEmailed&version=Full&src=me&WT.nav=MostEmailed

======
ElectronCharge
I don't think "climate disaster" is inevitable. Right now temperatures are
tracking substantially below the models, even as we head beyond 400 PPM CO2
concentration.

Regardless, it's still a win/win to replace dirty coal power with clean
nuclear. "Renewable" energy has its place, but we need clean, non-intermittent
baseline power. Lots of it.

------
CapitalistCartr
I think we made an unfortunate wrong turn at Global Warming. The truth is we
don't know what will happen, which is the real danger. Acidifying the oceans,
warming might not be the worst thing to happen by a wide margin.

We don't know doesn't motivate people; they want answers. But the real danger
is in the unknown; far worse than what we do know.

